# Wachbleiben?



## °Largia° (20. März 2008)

Nuja mich würde einfach ma interessieren wie ihr es packt so ab und zu wachzubleiben und ich meine richtig lange.
Wenn in der Gilde bei mir so bis 24 Uhr normaler Raid dann noch 2H Kara Marken farmen und dann noch ne Heroic oda twinken...
Was habt ihr für geheimtipps nur Kaffe oda au was anderes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (20. März 2008)

porns oda red bull


----------



## Kopierkarte (20. März 2008)

ganz viel alkohol


----------



## schmalooo (20. März 2008)

eigentlich wäre schlafen besser aber wenn es sein muss koffeintapletten haben immer geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. März 2008)

Literweise RedBull. Davon muss man nämlich pinkeln wie n Elefant und da man dann immer aufstehn muss, bringts den Kreislauf in Schwung für die nächsten 20-40 Minuten *g*


----------



## Fumacilla (20. März 2008)

kaffee...red bull.... genug kippen... mukke.... und ausserdem... man bist du 5o oder was? ich geh bis morgens um 9 feiern ohne aufputscher xD


----------



## discruptor (20. März 2008)

Einfach wachbleiben lol^^
Naja so dauerzocken mache ich manchmal am we.

das längste bei mir von 4uhr morgens samstag bis 9uhr sonntag...
Dann habe ich erstmal am Sonntag 4h geschlafen mehr konnte ich ned^^


----------



## Treymoure (20. März 2008)

Sowas ist einfach nur Gewohnheitssache... na ja okay gepaart mit einer Kaffeesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (20. März 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Literweise RedBull. Davon muss man nämlich pinkeln wie n Elefant und da man dann immer aufstehn muss, bringts den Kreislauf in Schwung für die nächsten 20-40 Minuten *g*



und nach 40 min musste dann schon wieder ^^


----------



## Nerio (20. März 2008)

für mich ist es am Besten Musik zu hören irgendwas schnelles wie z.B. Punkrock oder Metall


----------



## waven (20. März 2008)

Wick Energy, kaffee, RedBull und foodbuff ... ehhm ... Bohnen. Da pupst man sich selber wach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Wodkawakkelpudding ... lecker! Und Hält wach durch ggf. kotzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. März 2008)

ich habe gar keine besonderen mittel. ich kann auch bis spät abends wach bleiben und dann wieder arbeiten gehen.

nur darf mich dann morgens drei stunden lang niemand ansprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und der kaffee muss morgens stimmen.

ansonsten, damit wow nicht ermüdend wird, die richtige musik.


----------



## Undeadmaster (20. März 2008)

Also auf lan`s wo so 2 tage oder ne woche durch gezockt wird gibts nur eins 

Viel Kaffee und ne kiste energie drinks ^^


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (20. März 2008)

ich schaff das auch ohne irgendetwas normaler weise bis etwa 6 oder länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemenie (20. März 2008)

Also bei mir sinds Koffeintabletten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  guter Stoff ist das


----------



## St3ck0r (20. März 2008)

Also ich brauch da nichts für um wach zu bleiben ich lass einfach die Augen offen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@nerio... wenn ich Metal höre wenns schon spät is werd ich nur noch müder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weis der Teufel worans liegt ^^


----------



## Oly78 (20. März 2008)

1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer bitte brauch Koffein etc zum wachbleiben, NOOBS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (20. März 2008)

Bier & Kippen. Nur aufpassen irgendwann fängt man an scheisse zu labern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2008)

also, entweder, Ts mit nem kollegen und mit dem labbern, haelt mich jedenfalls wach oder Coke, Red bull etc, halt wachmacher, sowas reicht mir jedenfalls...


----------



## Mr. Jonson (20. März 2008)

Reine Willenskraft. Ein paar Wochen im Jahr Nachtschicht zu arbeiten hilft auch als Training.


----------



## Talis3r (20. März 2008)

wenn ein lidl oder aldi um die ecke ist, hollt euch den kaffe latte macchiato der lässt dich wachbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist auch nicht teuer 50 cent glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist genug koffein drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wishmaster1978 (20. März 2008)

2 kasten bier, ne flasche jacky ,und 2 flaschen cola und ne stange zigaretten  sollte für freitag bis sonntag reichen . dazu noch geile metal mukke und dann bleibste auch wach ,

wer brauch koffein ...


----------



## Psyco (20. März 2008)

Treymoure schrieb:


> Sowas ist einfach nur Gewohnheitssache... na ja okay gepaart mit einer Kaffeesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/signed


----------



## Exelon (20. März 2008)

ich sag dem raid ihr könnt mich mal und leg mich schlafen...
geeks gibts...echt mal...


----------



## Ascor (20. März 2008)

ahahha  ihr sprecht alle von Cola und dann der dumme Satz darunter --- Wer rbauch shcon Koofein?Lest euch mal die Cola Zutaten durch


----------



## 7Olorin7 (20. März 2008)

Also eig sollte das kein großes Problem sein. Entweder bist du ziemlich alt oder extrem jung


----------



## Oly78 (20. März 2008)

Ascor schrieb:


> ahahha  ihr sprecht alle von Cola und dann der dumme Satz darunter --- Wer rbauch shcon Koofein?Lest euch mal die Cola Zutaten durch




Nur fürn Geschmack, da ich Bier-Cola einfach lieber mag, wie Bier pur.


----------



## Alexändria (20. März 2008)

Aufstehn 20 mins afk gehn und ne runde joggen...nach 72 stunden is aber darauf zu achten keine oft befahrenen straßen zu nehmen man könnte auf doofe ideen kommen wie sich hinklegen und ersmal gemütlich pennen


----------



## Byron (20. März 2008)

Hab ne 24 stunden tanke um die ecke, wenn ich müd werd dann geh ich was zu trinken und ne kleinigkeit zu naschen holen^^

durch die frischluft von draussen wird man schon ganz gut wach^^


----------



## Deathgnom (20. März 2008)

Mich mach Redbull immer müde des wegen hau ich litter weise espressos rein


----------



## Biomüll (20. März 2008)

Kaffee mit Honig habe ich gehört soll gut helfen.

Das heißt, Esslöffel Honig mitKaffeepulver zusammen genießen. Du merkst die wirklung vom kaffee recht schenll und gut und hat einen süßen Geschmack dank Honig.

Ansonsten kann ich dir zu Sekundenschlaf raten.^^


----------



## Las Fortunas (20. März 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Bier & Kippen. Nur aufpassen irgendwann fängt man an scheisse zu labern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Absolut, /signed.
Nur wenn das mit dem scheisse labern überhand nimmt, kann es vorkommen, dass man /banned wird.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Spiel Final Fantasy mit dem Playstation oder mit dem Gameboy im Bett, glaubt mir, da bleibt man wach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las Fortunas (20. März 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Spiel Final Fantasy mit dem Playstation oder mit dem Gameboy im Bett, glaubt mir, da bleibt man wach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neben WoW um wach zu bleiben? Ich weiss ja nicht.


----------



## Semrak (20. März 2008)

Reine Willenssache, ich hab teilweise auch mehrere Tage durchgemacht auf Lans also das is kein problem. Du must dich nru beschäftigen.

Selbst WoW schafft es ab und zu mich so zu fesseln^^ immer wenn ich was bestimmtes haben will >.< kurz nachm umzug bin ich auch die ganze nacht im brachland utnerwegs gewesen, oder hab Inis gemacht.
zb Kloster die ganze nacht lang durchfarmen, is mir schon n par mal passiert, brauchst nur die richtigen leute dazu =)

MFG Semrak


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Ach stimmt ja, soll neben WoW sein. Hm, lass mich überlegen, hör Rock-Musik?


----------



## Semrak (20. März 2008)

Achso jo Music, google dir Angerfist und Masters of Hardcore =)
und wenn du ne nebelmaschiene hast mach die an, wenn du den nebel inhalierst kanste net pennen^^
Ansonsten sind flashlights hilfeich, allerdings wirds mri dann manchmal schlecht >.< 
naja rest steht oben
MFG Semrak


----------



## snooze.G5 (20. März 2008)

Kaffee 
Cola 
Schokakola

und zwischen durch mal bewegen 
hier hilft ein Headset mit langem Kabel ;-)


----------



## Las Fortunas (20. März 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, soll neben WoW sein. Hm, lass mich überlegen, hör Rock-Musik?


Siehst du, ich wusste doch wir verstehen uns.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. März 2008)

ehrlich.... gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Nein jetzt hab ichs:

Stell ein Eimer vor dir, so in etwa vor deiner Brust, gefüllt mit Wasser.

Und es ist ganz einfach:  Sobald dein Körper versucht einzuschlafen, wird dein Kopf nach unten "gedrückt". Und wenn dein Kopf unten ist, dann PLATSCH!

Hier noch Tipps dazu:

-Nimm kaltes Wasser, das ist schön unangenehm und dein Körper mag das nicht.
- Stell dein Rechner quer auf den Tisch und dann Eimer drauf. Wenn du nicht einschlafen willst, machste dein Rechner so auch nicht kaputt.
- Wenn es hart auf hart kommt kannste ja Reißnagel auf der Wasseroberfläche legen.




MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(Übrigens, war nur ein Witz, komm bloss nicht auf die Idee, das wirklich zu tun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Wenn du ne andere Variante haben willst: Meditier einfach vor dem Raid. Das schafft Kraft und Willensstärke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2008)

hmm
-Äppler mit Kola
-Wodka Redbull
-Eistee

macht auch fröhlich und sorgt für Geistreiche Konversation im TS


----------



## derpainkiller (20. März 2008)

Am Tag davor ausschlafen.


----------



## DeXTorix (20. März 2008)

Wenn man müde ist geht man schlafen und zwingt sich nicht irgentwie wach zu bleiben... sowas ist einfach krank... es ist nur ein spiel !!!


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2008)

DeXTorix schrieb:


> Wenn man müde ist geht man schlafen und zwingt sich nicht irgentwie wach zu bleiben... sowas ist einfach krank... es ist nur ein spiel !!!




Danke, ich dachte schon ich wär hier die einzige Person, die so denkt.

Ist ja schön und gut, daß ihr jetzt Ferien habt und euch mal austoben wollt, aber sich wachzuputschen (ich weiß, das Wort gibts nicht, aber ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und zu besaufen ist nicht unbedingt gesund und an den nächsten 2 Tagen an denen alles an dir vorrüberzieht und du zu garnichts fähig sein wirst wirst du es bereuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (20. März 2008)

nimm ne nadel oder nen anderne feinen gegenstand und streich dir über die fußsohlen, des gibt nen kurzzeitigen "wach" schub^^ und wenns ganz hard wird kannste auch mal kräftig reinstechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaeln (20. März 2008)

Hättest es vielleicht als Umfrage machen sollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bei mir sind es 3 Sachen...

-Kaffee
-Red Bull
-Freundin...die ständig damit nervt ins Bett zu gehen das man entweder wach bleibt oder schließlich wirklich geht


----------



## Phobius (20. März 2008)

Wach bleiben ist kein Problem.

An den PC hocken und dann sind 30h+ drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist eher konzentriert zu bleiben.
Was am besten klappt ist /afk und 10min in's Bett legen (aber ja nicht einschlafen) ... wenn man sich da richtig entspannt kann man locker wieder 2-3h weiter zocken.

Koffein bringt bei mir rein gar nichts (ausser dass mein Magen rumspinnt), und alkohol macht sowieso müde mit der Zeit.
Und wegen Schmuddelfilmen ... die macht man selber hat man mehr von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (20. März 2008)

In den Ferien und am WE zock ich meistens bis um 3-4 Uhr dann einfach bis halb zwölf schlafen und am nächsten Tag gehts wieder von vorne los! Ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du schon müde bist bringt Red Bull etc. auch nichts mehr. Vielleicht ne halbe Stunde aber dann fällst du befor du pinkeln musst auf die Tastatur.

Ich bleib einfach Wach. Kalt Duschen bringts auch^^


----------



## Fellaus (20. März 2008)

Bass aufdrehen und mukke hören. Sonst Eistee Cola, Kippen. Son PC-Exzess is auch mal was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achja, wenn du rausgehst und eine rauchst, wirst du wach und merkst was fürne Scheisse du eigentlich machst und beschliesst ins bett zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scelo (20. März 2008)

Wenn ich mal durchmache einfach ein Freund holen der auch wow spielt und dann schafft ma es so 48h.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß scelo


----------



## Alogian (20. März 2008)

Als ich now WoW gezockt habe...
Habe ich vorher immer 2x 2 Liter Cola Flaschen getrunken, aber erst so gegen 2, bis dahin gehts ja noch Leicht.
Aber das war falsch...
Wenn ich wieder WoW zocken werde:
Werde ich meine Füße in Wasser stellen. Bin ich inzwischen drauf gekommen. Wenn du unter deinem Schreibtisch eine kleine Wanne hast, sie mit Wasser voll füllst und deine Füße rein gibst schlafst du mit sicher heit NICHT ein!


----------



## Dagonzo (20. März 2008)

°Largia° schrieb:


> Nuja mich würde einfach ma interessieren wie ihr es packt so ab und zu wachzubleiben und ich meine richtig lange.
> Wenn in der Gilde bei mir so bis 24 Uhr normaler Raid dann noch 2H Kara Marken farmen und dann noch ne Heroic oda twinken...
> Was habt ihr für geheimtipps nur Kaffe oda au was anderes?
> 
> ...


Gar keinen! Ich lass ein Spiel nicht mein RL bestimmen. Wenn ich müde bin, Computer aus. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Arahtor (20. März 2008)

Vorher Ausschlafen und dann geht das......aber mal ehrlich bis 24 Uhr aufbleiben ist doch keine Kunst......in den Ferien gehe ich eigentlich nicht vor 3 ins Bett......aber nagut wer weiß wie alt du bist.


----------



## Alogian (20. März 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Gar keinen! Ich lass ein Spiel nicht mein RL bestimmen. Wenn ich müde bin, Computer aus. So einfach ist das.


Das sagst du so leicht. Bei 95% der WoW Spieler Geht das einfach nicht.


----------



## Magnolobo (20. März 2008)

DeXTorix schrieb:


> Wenn man müde ist geht man schlafen und zwingt sich nicht irgentwie wach zu bleiben... sowas ist einfach krank... es ist nur ein spiel !!!



Sehe ich genauso.


Da ich bisher immer Spätschicht (von 14 Uhr bis ca. 23-2 Uhr) hatte, konnte ich danach in Ruhe noch ein wenig farmen. Danach ab ins Bett und bis 10-11 Uhr pennen.
Am Wochenende habe ich den Rytmus in der Regel beibehalten.

Mittlerweile hab ich nur noch Tagschicht von 9 Uhr bis ca. 18-19 Uhr und in der Woche gehe ich in der Regel gegen 22-23 Uhr ins Bett. Am wochenende wirds öfters länger, aber da kann ich ja am nächsten Tag ausschlafen.

Extra wegen dem SPIEL mit Aufputschern, etc. arbeiten halte ich für extrem ungesund.
Mag ja sein, das das eine ganze Weile gutgeht. aber irgendwann präsentiert der Körper dann die Quittung.

Gegen ein oder zwei Tassen Kaffee lässt sich meiner Meinung nach aber nichts sagen. Vorrausgesetzt, man kann den fehlenden Schlaf am nächsten Tag nachholen.

Wenn man z.B Samstag abends vor hat lange auf zu bleiben, kann man ja evtl. nachmittags ein paar stunden vorschlafen.


----------



## Cujo (20. März 2008)

Hmm einfach alle Uhren ausem zimmer verbannen und viel trinken(Alk)  rauchen und so  nur keine bewegungen machen und ts bzw mukke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmo190 (20. März 2008)

Ich denke mal, hier soll über Methoden diskutiert werden und nicht über Sinn und Zweck des Wachbleibens. Wenn das moralisch, ethisch, oder was weiß ich warum nicht vertreten könnt, dann lasst es einfach sein.

Ich find das ab und an ne feine Sache. Zum wach bleiben reichen da was zu trinken (Bier, Cola, Eistee, oder sowas), was zum naschen kann auch net schaden und wenns zu schlimm wird einfach kurz aufstehen und bisl durchs Zimmer laufen - wahlweise auch ins Bad und kaltes Wasser ins Gesicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Cosmo190


----------



## Dagonzo (20. März 2008)

Alogian schrieb:


> Das sagst du so leicht. Bei 95% der WoW Spieler Geht das einfach nicht.


Es ist leicht. Mach das deiner Gilde, oder mit wem du auch immer unterwegs bist klar, dass du nur bis zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit spielen kannst und fertig. Wenn sie es nicht akzeptieren, haben sie eben Pech gehabt.


Arahtor schrieb:


> Vorher Ausschlafen und dann geht das......aber mal ehrlich bis 24 Uhr aufbleiben ist doch keine Kunst......in den Ferien gehe ich eigentlich nicht vor 3 ins Bett......aber nagut wer weiß wie alt du bist.


Alter steht im Profil. Und was die Uhrzeiten angeht stecke ich die jüngeren noch allemal in die Tasche. Die Frage stellt sich, wann man mit der Arbeit am nächsten Tag beginnen muss. Wenn einer der Schulgänger/Studenten erst um 7Uhr aufstehen muss, mag das ja gehen. Nur habe ich um diese Uhrzeit schon meine erste Stunde Arbeit hinter mir. Und am Wochenende ist 3Uhr Morgens ja nun mal gar keine Zeit. So früh gehe ich selten schlafen^^


----------



## MadSquare (20. März 2008)

mir reichts wenn ich auf adrenalin bin & es verdammt warm im zimmer ist. dann wenn ihr die ini/den raid fertig habt, fenster auf. zwischen 2-5 Uhr ist die Luft ganz besonders frisch.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. März 2008)

Einfach wachbleiben, hab eigentlich keine Probleme mal ne Nacht durchzuzocken (geht halt nicht jede Nacht^^)

@Shaeln: Deine Sig ist 'n bisschen zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cujo (20. März 2008)

is ja auch agal wie man es macht nur man sollte es net übertreiben isn ur ein game reallive is auch nice


----------



## Assul (20. März 2008)

Habe mal nacht durchzgemacht und bis 11 uhr abends weitergezockt muahhaaha, kein plan wie ich das geschafft hab^^


----------



## Fellaus (20. März 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Habe mal nacht durchzgemacht und bis 11 uhr abends weitergezockt muahhaaha, kein plan wie ich das geschafft hab^^




JOa solche durchzocknächte kommen spontan. Hab mal um 8 uhr morgens gemerkt, dass ich ja immernoch wach bin (beim CIV4 spielen, alter falter,das spiel fesselt aber auch) und hatte ein schlechtes gewissen ^^ war aber vorher nicht geplant


----------



## n3tch3r (20. März 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Reine Willenskraft. Ein paar Wochen im Jahr Nachtschicht zu arbeiten hilft auch als Training.



oder man hat halt jeden zweiten tag nachtschicht, DAS hält mich wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cujo (20. März 2008)

Mal ne frage  wie kan ich da son bild einfügen der zeitg meins net -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Beim antworten auf sonem Baum in der Leiste klicken.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (20. März 2008)

Hab das die letzten 1 1/2 wochen gemacht, und gestern nacht kam dann der zusammenbruch, zu viel dauerzocken is nich gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (20. März 2008)

wenn ich müde bin gehe ich normalerweise schlafen. kaffee hält mich nicht wach dazu trinke ich zuviel davon. alkohol, red bull und andere "chemikalien" gibts bei mir nicht.

wenn ich nach einer frühschicht nicht schon um 22 uhr abschwächeln will gehe ich 5 minuten im garten sauerstoff tanken. wenns das nicht bringt: --->  heia babba


----------



## Dusktumy (20. März 2008)

Ich hoffe für Dich das Du nicht solche Tipps befolgst^^

Denn diese dinge machen süchtig und krank wenn man es über nen zu langen zeitraum zu sich nimmt.
Wenn der Menschliche Körper schlaf braucht gibt er Dir ein zeichen das Du befolgen solltest


----------



## Yagilius (21. März 2008)

discruptor schrieb:


> Einfach wachbleiben lol^^
> Naja so dauerzocken mache ich manchmal am we.
> 
> das längste bei mir von 4uhr morgens samstag bis 9uhr sonntag...
> Dann habe ich erstmal am Sonntag 4h geschlafen mehr konnte ich ned^^



Darkdisi du olle Nudel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. März 2008)

hmm wie bleibe ich wach??? bier was zu futtern und dann läufts^^ vllt mal ne sinalco cola die hält mich immer bis sonst wann wach ausser ih leg mich hin dann penn ich sofort xDD


----------



## heavy-metal (21. März 2008)

wachbleiben is bei mir ein geringes problem, langeweile ein größeres, wenn ich nicht gerade raide hab ich nie was zu tun da ich schon den ganbzen tag irgendwelche BGs gemacht habe und nach 7 std keine lust mehr drauf hab, un wozu muss man auch so lang zocken?? 1 uhr oder 2 uhr reicht doch auch........


----------



## humanflower (21. März 2008)

Hab da n Geheimrezept... zu jedem Raid schön viel Wodka Cola und Coffein(Kaffe,Red Bull, Tabletten)
Bin in meinem Raid schon verschrien weil ich immer dabei Saufe, aber da wir nur Samstags Raiden passt das XD


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. März 2008)

@ TE: du bist 13???

junge dann geh schlafen, anstatt dir die zeit vorm rechner totzukloppen!!!

bis zum morgengrauen zocken kannste auch noch, wenn du "gross" bist!
wenn ich deine mutter wäre, würd ich dir die ohren langziehen( ja, ich hab selber 2 söhne)...man man man

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## mmonsta (21. März 2008)

also bei mir *gähn* klappts immer ganz gut *gääähhhnnnn*,
wenn ischasbfkdbfksdf.....zzzzzZZZZzzzzzzZZZZ *schnarch* zzzzZZZZzzzzzzZZZ *ratzepühhh*


----------



## Haggard215 (21. März 2008)

mhh... netter thread xD
halt mich bevorzugt mit red bull wach, wenn das nich merh hilft, dann kaffee und hallowach tapletten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2008)

Also Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die helfen, vielleicht hat jemand mal es ausprobiert. Die Mentos Rollen kennt Ihr ja wohl, davon gibts jetzt auch die Art Energy mit Red Bull Geschmack, da steht drauf: 1 Rolle = 2 Kaffe

Also die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (21. März 2008)

am besten hilft zwischendurch EISKALT duschen.
auch gut is in boxershorts rausgehen eine rauchen (noch besser im winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
nat zwischendurch RedBull

oder ... ^^ ... ein schöner wipe 1%wipe wo man sich richtig aufregt ^^


----------



## Lebensmüde (21. März 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung das man ins Bett gehen sollte wenn man Müde ist.
Komischerweise bin ich allerdings selten vor 4 Uhr müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwelche "Hilfsmittel" nehme ich nicht


----------



## Rastas (21. März 2008)

Der Tipp Nummer 1:
Mach dir vorher ne richtig geile Playlist die mehrere Stunden geht hau Playlist repeat rein ... 2mal gehört und die Nacht is vorbei

Tipp Nr.2:
Kaffee;Zigaretten (wenn du rauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),normales Trinken (Apfelschorle oder so),Coke und was zum naschen bereitlegen

Tipp Nr.3: 
Such dir Gefährten in der Gilde,im Freundeskreis,dann ab ins TS (TSChatter reduziert den Winamp Sound solang jemand im TS labert dann PushToTalk an und du hörst die Nacht durch UND laberst nebenbei)

Abschliesend ... am nächsten morgen bist du SO richtig fertig ... gereitzt,übermüdet ... für ne Feier würde ich das in Kauf nehmen,aber für WoW? Das kann man wirklich auch am nächsten Tag machen ...


----------



## PARAS.ID (21. März 2008)

Zwischen Kurator und Siechhuf als Heiler heimlich sich ziehen lassn udn youporn durchjetten ...... nichts hält einen besser wach als Stichwörter dort einzugeben à la: Granny, freak,group and scream 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingKaese (21. März 2008)

Also,ich bevorzuge illegale chemische Drogen................


----------



## Terratec (21. März 2008)

Die neue Buffed Tasse mit Kaffe! Die erhöht deine Wachsamkeit um 100%.
Aber nicht vergessen, alle 30 Minuten musst du rebuffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Schleichwerbung* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (21. März 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Die neue Buffed Tasse mit Kaffe! Die erhöht deine Wachsamkeit um 100%.
> Aber nicht vergessen, alle 30 Minuten musst du rebuffen
> 
> 
> ...


Bekommst du Geld dafür?
Oder sogar einen freien Premiumacc?^^


----------



## Terratec (21. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Bekommst du Geld dafür?
> Oder sogar einen freien Premiumacc?^^


 NOCH  nicht, aber kann ja noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashiro (21. März 2008)

ALso einer aus meiner Gilde kifft immer. Aber dafür is sein Mana schon vor dem Bossfight leer.


----------



## Lillyan (21. März 2008)

"Kiffen führt zu Manaverlust".... vielleicht sollte man solche Aufkleber vorn auf Tabakpackungen kleben *grübel*

Ich hoffe, daß die Leute die sich betrinken und so lang wachbleiben, dass sie kaum noch wissen was sie tun, zumindest ihren Gruppenmitgliedern eben jenes mitteilen. Ich war einmal mit einem betrunkenen in einer Instanz und es war der reine Horror... aber hauptsache er hatte seinen Spaß -.-


----------



## Occasus (21. März 2008)

naja. kaffe, red bull, cola willenskraft (ohne buff)

hab ich aber noch nie sonderlich oft gebraucht, außer die willenskraft.


----------



## humanflower (21. März 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> NOCH  nicht, aber kann ja noch werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Daumendrück*


----------



## Audiophobie (21. März 2008)

hmmm nachdem ich seit einer 3 Tages Lan eine Abneigung gegenüber Energydrinks hab (72 Stück bescherten mir eine Woche Dünnschiss) greife ich persönlich nur mehr auf Bier zurück und auf jeden Fall Beschäftigung... Ur-zeugs farmen um 4 in der Früh drück ich auch nicht^^

Aber Kara, Heros etc geht schon mal bis 6 oder später... 

wobei man meistens erst draufkommt dass es schon so spät is wenn man in einer Hero is und die Meldung kommt: "Achtung! Die Instanz wird in 1 Stunde 45 Minuten zurückgesetzt"
oder in Azeroth/ den Outlands schön langsam die Sonne aufgeht xD


----------



## Sharymir (21. März 2008)

°Largia° schrieb:


> Nuja mich würde einfach ma interessieren wie ihr es packt so ab und zu wachzubleiben und ich meine richtig lange.
> Wenn in der Gilde bei mir so bis 24 Uhr normaler Raid dann noch 2H Kara Marken farmen und dann noch ne Heroic oda twinken...
> Was habt ihr für geheimtipps nur Kaffe oda au was anderes?
> 
> ...





Mal mit nem Job versucht?oder was für die Schule/Studium tun?...dann erübrigen sich auch solche Fragen...


----------



## Süchtling (21. März 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^

echt ma und deine cola enthält dein koffein oder was?

Naja so 12 +stunden zocken is kein problem nur das aufstehn danach!


----------



## Te-Rax (21. März 2008)

Zu Kaffee würde ich nicht raten, der entspannt mehr als Energiedrinks. Funtzt nur wenn des nen richtig Starker Kaffe ist, so dass die konsestenz schon fast fest ist ;P Sonst rate ich zu red Bull und Cola.


----------



## Sweetpain (21. März 2008)

Ich trinke immer RedBull oder Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1ncredibuLL (21. März 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also in cola is koffein du noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTY (21. März 2008)

Sagt mal, seh ich das richtig, daß ihr euch alle irgendwelche Wachmacher einschmeisst um ein >GAME< zu spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich auf LAN-Sessions vielleicht noch ansatzweise nachvollziehen kann, find ich für normale RAIDs von zu Hause aus dann doch etwas übertrieben, meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Vinclow1992 (21. März 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> kaffee...red bull.... genug kippen... mukke.... und ausserdem... man bist du 5o oder was? ich geh bis morgens um 9 feiern ohne aufputscher xD




lol wenn du feiern gehst wirst du ja von deiner Umgebung (musik^^ usw..) aufgepusht ...


----------



## Aschingrai (21. März 2008)

sich die Augenlider mit Tesafilm nach oben bzw unten kleben, regelmäßiges aufstehen, frischluft, musik, ts, mit dem stuhl sich einmal im kreis drehen (vorrausgesetzt du hast einen Drehstuhl natürlich) etc....

Es gibt viele wege, AUCH OHNE DROGEN! XD


----------



## KingKaese (21. März 2008)

Für normale RAID´s???Tsss....

RAID´s gehen keine Woche!!!

Ausserdem nehm ich keine "Wachmacher" um ein "Game" zu spielen,sondern ich nutze das "Game" um die Stunden der Schlaflosigkeit zufüllen!!!


----------



## Semrak (22. März 2008)

Hab hier grade mal nen Link rausgesucht, aber setz dir am besten nen kopfhörer auf, dann kanste es nochmal mehr aufdrehn *g*

http://www.mastersofhardcore.com/radio/player/

MFG Semrak


----------



## Decosia (22. März 2008)

°Largia° schrieb:


> Nuja mich würde einfach ma interessieren wie ihr es packt so ab und zu wachzubleiben und ich meine richtig lange.
> Wenn in der Gilde bei mir so bis 24 Uhr normaler Raid dann noch 2H Kara Marken farmen und dann noch ne Heroic oda twinken...
> Was habt ihr für geheimtipps nur Kaffe oda au was anderes?
> 
> ...



Ein paar Lines Koks, wenn kein Geld da ist tut es auch Speed, zum runterkommen dann ein paar Tüten und wenn ich zu quirlig bin setze ich mir nen Druck. [*]Mann geht es noch? Wenn müde dann schlafen - so einfach ist das...






[*]setze hier sicherheitshalber doch noch einen Disclaimer dass dies in keinster Weise ernst gemeint ist und Drogen nix sind, schon gar nicht für ohnehin potentiell suchtgefährdete WoW Spieler


----------



## Ullbricht (22. März 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du trinkst du nur Cola ohne Koffein,nech?


----------



## Shadowelve (22. März 2008)

Bins gewohnt lange aufzubleiben und mit wenig schlaf auszukommen, an dieser Stelle Gruss an die Bundeswehr! Panzergrenadiere, bis ans Limit und weiter, man härtet ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren Cola trinken, würd ja Kaffee trinken aber schmeckt mir ned, bin kein Kaffeetrinker, also Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (22. März 2008)

°Largia° schrieb:


> Nuja mich würde einfach ma interessieren wie ihr es packt so ab und zu wachzubleiben und ich meine richtig lange.
> Wenn in der Gilde bei mir so bis 24 Uhr normaler Raid dann noch 2H Kara Marken farmen und dann noch ne Heroic oda twinken...
> Was habt ihr für geheimtipps nur Kaffe oda au was anderes?
> 
> ...


Das man auf sowas ne antworte bekommt lol.


----------



## Shadowelve (22. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Das man auf sowas ne antworte bekommt lol.



Dass man dir erlaubt so eine Antwort zu posten lol.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (22. März 2008)

bioenergie drink 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. März 2008)

hm naja eigentlich hält mich WoW wach... das einzigste was man nie machen darf (also is bei mir so) is nachts um 3 oder 4 dann noch groß was essen wenn man hunger hab, werd danach immer schlagartig total müde und hab gar keinen bock mehr...

ansonsten der gute alte kaffee logischerweise :>


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (22. März 2008)

mir hilft immer meister proper...




der steht beim raid hinter mir und schlägt mich wenn ich einschlafe xD

oder stell ein bügel eisen neben dir auf dem tisch(natürlich eingeschaltet) und wenn du müde wirst packst du einfach mit der hand 10 sekunden drauf, ich schwör dir das hält dich wach (garantiert!)

so, jetzt mal im ernst, wenn du es nicht schaffst aus eigener kraft wachzubleiben dann lass es, dein körper will dir damit sagen das er neue energie braucht und die solltest du ihm gönnen

einige anmerkungen zu den anderen:

wenn man den geschmack von bier nicht mag sollte man es auch nicht trinken!

biermix getränke sind widerlich und gehören eigentlich laut dem deutschen reinheitsgebot verboten!


----------



## Zentoro (22. März 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> Nur fürn Geschmack, da ich Bier-Cola einfach lieber mag, wie Bier pur.



Colabiertrinker=Oberweichei!


----------



## Dr Death (22. März 2008)

Also was ganz wichtig ist um Wach zubleiben     es darf keine langeweile ankommen ^^ , weil man fängt nur an zu schlafen wenn die langeweile beginnt ^^


----------



## Waldschurke (22. März 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, *2 Flaschen Cola* & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Cola hat ziemlich viel koffein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (22. März 2008)

ahh, ich sehe, die suchtcomunity hat sich versammelt und beräht sich .....^^


----------



## EliteOrk (22. März 2008)

Hm, also am WE z.B. schlaf ich mich am Samstag immer aus (bis 17 Uhr Mittags oder so..) und dann hat sich das mit der Müdigkeit:>


----------



## Hellgoth (22. März 2008)

geht körperlich arbeiten, dann hat sich die frage mit wachbleiben sowieso erübrigt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenns denn sein muss, mein geheimtip: kauft euch die kleinen kaffeedöschen der marke "Mr.Brown"! am besten die blauen (vanille), die schmecken noch am besten, gibts fast an jeder tankstelle! 2-3 dosen, und du bleibst mit sicherheit die nächsten stunden wach, egal wie müde du bist^^! (aber nicht die von nestle, bringen nix)


----------



## Elenor (22. März 2008)

Hmm Kaffee eigl nur oder RedBull. Bei Kaffee und Zigaretten in ner Kombination bekomm ich aber Kreislauf. Und wenn ich dann mal Groß muss dann läufts nur so wie nen Schokobrunnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tomtar (22. März 2008)

ich bleib wach!


----------



## kingkryzon (22. März 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Literweise RedBull. Davon muss man nämlich pinkeln wie n Elefant und da man dann immer aufstehn muss, bringts den Kreislauf in Schwung für die nächsten 20-40 Minuten *g*


haste schonma n elefanten pinkeln sehn?man ham die einen druck die machen dir locker die badewanne voll xD


----------



## froost @ka ... (22. März 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Dass man dir erlaubt so eine Antwort zu posten lol.


Lol und wie die kleinen sich gleich wieder in ihrer welt angeriffen fühlen xD

kkthxbye


----------



## argentum (22. März 2008)

Ich kann nur Schwarztee empfehlen den man nicht zu lange hat ziehen lassen! 
Hat alle Vorteile ohne ungesund zu sein.


----------



## KingKaese (22. März 2008)

Schlafen ist Böse...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (22. März 2008)

Irgendwann is der Punkt, wo man END MÜDE IS, da muss man einfach willenskraft zeigen und irgendwann ist man dann nicht mehr so müde.
Nur es ist nicht gesund ^^

Was weiterhin hilft sind Koffein Pillen, Caffeeeeeeee
Alkohol bringt garnix, da wird man nur blau von und irgendwann pennt man einfach ein, weil man sich irgendwann einfach nich mehr unter kontrolle hat und einfach am Schreibtisch pennt.


----------



## Floyder (22. März 2008)

Kippen,Wodka Redbull,nur Redbull... Mukke.. joa und halt der Spaß am Zocken =D


----------



## LMay (22. März 2008)

Ernsthaft? Gar nicht!
Wenn ich im Raid bin, plant die Gruppe vorher, welche Zeit angesetzt ist und in der Zeit wird man nicht müde, da man sich selbst einschätzen kann. Und da ist mir auch T-irgendwas völlig gleich.
Ist es 24 Uhr und wir besprechen, ob wirs nachm Wipe nochmal versuchen und einer sagt Nöööö, schlafen...dann halt nicht und Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (22. März 2008)

waven schrieb:


> Tipp: Wodkawakkelpudding ... lecker! Und Hält wach durch ggf. kotzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bah das hab ich einmal probiert 


Niewieder -.-


----------



## Shadowelve (23. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Lol und wie die kleinen sich gleich wieder in ihrer welt angeriffen fühlen xD
> 
> kkthxbye



Wollt einfach mal schauen wie das Niveau bei dir da Unten so ist und ebenfalls mal einen sinnlosen Thread posten. Macht eigtl spass, wenn man nichts zu tun hat, aber da sowas weder kreativ noch hilfreich ist sollte man derartige Posts wohl eher unterlassen.
Apropos unterlassen, das wars dann auch schon mit meinem Zwischenstop auf deinem Niveau. Ich, der ja zu den "kleinen" gehört, muss morgen früh raus, arbeiten gehen und Geld für die Familie heimbringen.

Naja, hf gl un so, "grosser"... lächerlich xDD


----------



## Caradim (23. März 2008)

Mein tipp^^
ingame duelle machen oder hordler legen^^
das macht mich immer wieder wach^^
adrenalin ftw^^


----------



## Sreal (23. März 2008)

Koffeintableten, dazu dauerhaft laute musik und fenster auf damits kalt bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mach ichs immer =D


----------



## Bl4ze (23. März 2008)

koks, pures, reines koks.
an einem raidabend zieh ich mir meist 3-4gramm rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein im ernst einfach irgendwas dabei trinken dazu evtl. nicht gerade die ruhgste kuschelrock cd die im schrank steht
und am besten fröhliche und angeregte stimmung im ts.

evtl. auch hin und wieder mal ein espresso aber eigentlich reicht der spielspaß um wach zu bleiben.


----------



## Denknix (23. März 2008)

Kaffee, Ziggis, TS, Musik und meine bessere Hälfte die neben mir zockt.


----------



## Georg217 (23. März 2008)

em.. Trinke eig nur Sprite aber die Sucht haltet mich wach!


----------



## Inquisition (23. März 2008)

°Largia° schrieb:


> Nuja mich würde einfach ma interessieren wie ihr es packt so ab und zu wachzubleiben und ich meine richtig lange.
> Wenn in der Gilde bei mir so bis 24 Uhr normaler Raid dann noch 2H Kara Marken farmen und dann noch ne Heroic oda twinken...
> Was habt ihr für geheimtipps nur Kaffe oda au was anderes?
> 
> ...






Mhhh also wow hab ich noch nie solange gezockt, das war früher eher der fall bei diablo 1
ein q kannste ja noch..usw das ging dann von abends bis morgens um 6 durch ^^


----------



## darki! (23. März 2008)

bier,ts,red bull alles was mich in stimmung hält! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich das gilden ts,ohne mich machts kein spaß hrhr ;>
aba in letzer zeit zock ich nemma solang weil mir das bis 6uhr abend pennen aufn sack ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raichi (24. März 2008)

Ich dope nicht.


----------



## Shohet (24. März 2008)

Kaffee, Zigaretten und am wichtigsten SPIELSPAß ... wenn man zu müde wird sollte man schlafen gehen xD .


----------



## Anoth (24. März 2008)

1. Einige Lustige Leute im TS auftreiben
2. Musik
3. Alkohol/Cola/Kaffe (einspritzung)
4. Aufbackpizza (chips machen's auch im notfall)


----------



## derpainkiller (24. März 2008)

Habt ihr schonmal nen Böller im Zimmer gezündet... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (24. März 2008)

Wenn ich wach bleiben will, trink ich die ganze Zeit Cola, auch wenn ich dann sehr oft zur Toilette muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joa & dann laute Musik dann passts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metatrom (24. März 2008)

Ich habe meinen besonderen Necromanten Kaffee( da steht wirklich der Löffel drin)
Dann noch Traubenzucker oder einfach nur lustige gespärche im TS^^


----------



## Dranay (24. März 2008)

Das Längste wo ich bisher wach war, waren 4 Tage am Stück. Natürlich mit lieterweiße Kaffe, Cola, Nesscaffe Express etc.

Nach 2 Tagen sind wir dann nachts joggen gegangen um den Kreislauf wieder in Schwung zu bekommen. Duschen kann ich da auch nur empfehlen, ich war in den 4 Tagen glaub ich 6 mal unter der Dusche xD

Nur zu warm darfs nicht sein beim duschen, denn sonst hast du verloren^^

Wir waren zu 3. und da hält man sich in so ner Wohnzimmerlan schon gegenseitig iwi wach.

Zum Schluss bin ich aber mit offenen Augen eingeschlafen, zwar nur ganz kurz, aber ich hab geschlafen xD

Dein größtes Problem werden aber die Halluzinationen sein die du wegen dem Schlafentzug bekommst und du musst aufpassen, dass du nicht zu lange auf einen Punkt guckst, sonst schläfste einfach ein^^ 

Was auch wichtig ist und ich immer mache, ist sehr gut lüften, die Zimmertemperatur niedrig halten und darauf achten, dass du tief atmest, damit dein Kreislauf immer so bissle in Schwung bleibt.

Wenn du dann irgendwo wie ich weiße Mäuse siehst, weißt du dass du zu lange wacht bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Tip zum Schluss, nach solchen Sachen immer Telefon aus und Klingel aus. Meine damalige Freundin kam zu besuch und ich hab sie im Halbschlaf mir genzenlosem Bullshit über Age of Empires2 (das ham wir 4 Tage lang gezockt^^) zugetextet. Als sie weg war hat dann noch mein Handy geklingelt und ich hab die Mutter von meinem besten Freund seiner Freundin mit irgendwelchen grotesken Sachen zugemüllt^^

Fazit: Wachbleiben ist eine Sache, aber mit den Nebenwirkungen umgehen die andere^^


----------



## Sinzia (24. März 2008)

hay,

ich finde es recht witzig aber i.wo auch erbärmlich was manche alles so für Kunststücke vollführen...

Wenn man müde wird dann nur weil man sich langweilt oder den Schlaf wirklich braucht. Wenn ich mich langweile brauch ich nicht weiter am PC sitzen zu bleiben, ich geh oft schon um 9 oder so bei WoW off obwohl ich erst ne halbe Stunde vorher on gekommen bin... ich seh da einfach keinen Sinn drinn! Auf ner Lan ist das eine Sache sich mit Cola und Kaffee und lustigen Pillen wachzuhalten, wobei auch das meiner Meinung nach nicht die ideallösung ist aber ehrlich ist es denn so wichtig unbedingt noch weiter zu zocken??? klärt mmal eure Prioritäten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man sich  amüsiert bleibt man von ganz allein wach 

sinz


----------



## Dranay (24. März 2008)

Klar is es wichtig weiter zu machen, aufgeben tut nur die Horde und die Schwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber mal ernsthaft, ich fühl mich einfach als würd ich was verpassen wenn ich penne, egal ob ich nun zocke in der Wachphase oder nur so abgammel.

Ausserdem ist es auch einfach mal was anderes nicht abends um 10 pennen zu gehen wenn man morgen nicht aufstehen muss^^


----------



## Aplizzier (24. März 2008)

Ich würde sagen außer der willenskraft noch bisl kaffee und n netter film nebenbei im fernseher


----------



## Náyla. (24. März 2008)

Ich halt mich nur durch Leute zum Quatschen in WoW wach. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin und nicht quatschen kann werd ich müde. Das Spiel ist selbst schon sehr langweilig (Karazhan halt ich glaub nichtmehr am Stück durch sonst penn ich weg), außer jemand zum Reden ist dabei.


----------



## Arkoras (24. März 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Klar is es wichtig weiter zu machen, aufgeben tut nur die Horde und die Schwachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ja, immer das gleiche, zuerst schreiben sie wie blöd doch die Horde ist und wenn sie dann erkennen was für  Fraktion sie da gewählt haben und zur Horde wechseln machen sie umgekehrt weiter...


----------



## Shurycain (24. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Kaffee mit Honig habe ich gehört soll gut helfen.
> 
> Das heißt, Esslöffel Honig mitKaffeepulver zusammen genießen. Du merkst die wirklung vom kaffee recht schenll und gut und hat einen süßen Geschmack dank Honig.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich dir zu Sekundenschlaf raten.^^




LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich lach mich putt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach es so: ich lieg im mett bis 16 uhr, dann zock ich die nacht durch bis ca. 4 uhr, dann leg ich mich schlafen und steh um 18 uhr auf und dann kann ich locker 24 durch spielen . ne kippe und kaffeee is da natürlich oblikatorisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. März 2008)

Lindenblütentee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damme (24. März 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Colabiertrinker=Oberweichei!



Meine Meinung!
Wenn ich müde werde nehme ich Kaffeebohnen und esse  so 5 stk, danach   steht man  wie ne 1. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Metal + Kaffebohnen + Bier + WoW = SPASS


----------



## Xargoth (24. März 2008)

Also erstmal muss Metal her =)
Und dann noch Kaffee und Cola ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CAR (24. März 2008)

Einfach ein Item mit mehr als +2311 Wille anlegen. Dann hat man nämlich bewusst die Kontrolle über Schlaf und Wachsein. Problemlos schafft man damit mehrere Tage ohne Schlaf, man sollte allerdings kein Auto gahren oder ähnliches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (24. März 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Klar is es wichtig weiter zu machen, aufgeben tut nur die Horde und die Schwachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ damit bist du süchtig.. nicht nach dem Spiel sondern nach der Commuinity.. war bei mir auch so.. Glaubs mir oder nicht, einsehen musst du es aber früher oder später


----------



## Daytonaman (24. März 2008)

Ganz Einfach:

von 20 Uhr bis ca. 22:30 Uhr spiele ich und der Rest machen meine  Chinafarmer die immer viel Geld von mit bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (24. März 2008)

@ Arkoras, das war nurn Spaß, Poante, du weißt schon, dass wo man lacht...

@ Talismaniac, ne eigentlich nicht, ich hab nur Spaß dran in der Zeit in der ich nix zutun hab, weil ich aufn Greif warte oder am arbeiten bin und warten muss bis was gepackt/entpackt etc. ist, hier und da im Forum bissle mit zu labern^^


----------



## heavy-metal (24. März 2008)

red dich nich raus du community suchti und arbeite lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nene spaß, ich find das is wirklich schhwachsinn nach ner lösung zu suchen um wach zu bleiben nur um wow zu spielen....wenn man müde is soll man pennen gehn, wenn man nicht müde ist, wie andere leute die es gewohnt sind lange zu zocken kann man das ja auch ausnutzen.
ich finde nur es ist total sinnlos irgendwelche pillen zu nehmen nur um die nacht durch zu zocken.


----------



## m3o91 (24. März 2008)

seh ich auch so ..


----------



## Dranay (25. März 2008)

Ne, Pillen fress ich net, ich hab mir um 4 nen fetten Kaffe gemacht und bin immer noch im vollen Coffeinrausch xD

Btw. Ich arbeite^^ wobei ich Arbeitslose oft beneide, weil die mehr Zeit haben ihr Leben (wie auch immer) zu geniesen. Der größte Nachteil daran is meiner Meinung nach nur, dass man zu wenig Kohle hat ums sich mal wirklich was leisten zu können.


----------



## Seryma (25. März 2008)

So ne Musik die das Adrenalien anstachelt, mich in ein Abenteuer in WoW stürzen...

und was zu knabbern darf nicht fehlen^^

und eiskaltes wasser^^

ne gemütliche decke, schön bequem^^



da kann ich gut durchmachen^^


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Zwischen Kurator und Siechhuf als Heiler heimlich sich ziehen lassn udn youporn durchjetten ...... nichts hält einen besser wach als Stichwörter dort einzugeben à la: Granny, freak,group and scream
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO
da die meisten kein pornos (freundin ftw) oder wenigstens nicht solche ekligen ankucken is das ne schlechte idee


ich kuck auch keine pornos an für was gibt es den eine freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (25. März 2008)

ich rühr mir ne Mischung aus Honig und Kaffepulver zusammen, verhältnis 1:1 .Kickt und schmeckt ^_^


----------



## Dranay (25. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> ich rühr mir ne Mischung aus Honig und Kaffepulver zusammen, verhältnis 1:1 .Kickt und schmeckt ^_^



Baaah, das würd ich net herunter bekommen xDD

Pronos? Hm ja ganz nette Abwechslung zur Freundin, man isst ja auch net jeden Tag Spaghetti^^
Aber wenn dann nicht auf youpron Oo, die sind scheiße...

Naja^^ ausserdem brauch ich sowas net zum wachbleiben. Find ich eh komisch, wir Kerle werden nachm Sex doch immer müde xD


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Xargoth schrieb:


> Also erstmal muss Metal her =)
> Und dann noch Kaffee und Cola ftw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich mir sowieso den ganzen Tag schweres/schwarzes/totes Metall durch die Ohren blase...
Hätte ich genau Das geantwortet.


----------



## Schwarzbär (25. März 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ach ja, immer das gleiche, zuerst schreiben sie wie blöd doch die Horde ist und wenn sie dann erkennen was für  Fraktion sie da gewählt haben und zur Horde wechseln machen sie umgekehrt weiter...



so wie du, oder wie? (siehe dein profil)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: metal aller art, hellectro, kaffee, pizza, kippen, kiffen, ....   was man halt so alles zu sich nehmen kann bzw. geniesen kann wenn das gehirn, wie üblich, durch wow nur zu 5% ausgelastet ist... aber mal im ernst: schlafen ist notwendig und die schäden die an deiner zellstruktur durch schlafentzug in verbindung mit koffein entstehen regeneriert dein körper nicht mal eben so weg, was meinst warum manch einer nachm 5-tage-goa-festival aussieht wie n ud?


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (25. März 2008)

Alogian schrieb:


> Das sagst du so leicht. Bei 95% der WoW Spieler Geht das einfach nicht.



tja da würd ich dann halt sagen das 95% kiddys sind oder einfach nur seeeeeehr willensschwach oder einfach nur süchtig ...

wenn du müde wirst geh schlafen alles andre is sehr schädlich für deinen körper ... ab un zu (damit mein ich selten) kann man das machen aber so wie die tips von manchen hier rausgeknallt kommen, denk ich mal das die schon seeehr viel erfahrung da drin ham ... naja hf beim körperschrotten habt ja n paar davon gelle

so long
Leîja

ps: jo ich weiß is schon spät xD fast 3 aber ich hab auch bis heut mittag gepennt und wer nun erst müde xD


----------



## Epicor (25. März 2008)

Also mal 30-36 Stunden am Stück wachbleiben geht schon ab und an.. ^^ 

Bins teilweise gewohnt durch meinen Job (Nachtportiert), also brauch ich da nich extra Koffeintabletten oder so..

Aber gesund is es auf keinen Fall, wenn man so lange durchmacht..


----------



## Bloodbone (25. März 2008)

der trick dabei ist einfach nen liter kaffe bischen redbull damit halte ich fast jede nacht durch
versucht es einfach mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zajN (25. März 2008)

Man sollte sich schon echt überlegen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.
Mal ist es ja ok, aber immer muss auch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ist die Frage selbsterklärend - koffeinhaltige Getränke zu sich nehmen, Zweitmonitor (Zweitcomputer) mit 24/7 pr0ns roqqt auch - TV/Musik, np.

Bei mir - ich habe das Glück, nicht sehr viel Schlaf zu brauchen (evtl. antrainiert?).
Je nach Stimmung hau ich mir gerne mal etwas Musik rein (gerade zB. Schandmaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), TV/pr0ns laufen lassen ist auch ok, aber tritt eher selten auf.




Melih schrieb:


> oO
> da die meisten kein pornos (freundin ftw) oder wenigstens nicht solche ekligen ankucken is das ne schlechte idee
> ich kuck auch keine pornos an für was gibt es den eine freundin
> 
> ...


Auch Leute die eine Freundinn/Frau (ggf. Freund/Mann) haben, gucken sich pr0ns an.
Wie Dranay schon meinte, "[...] man isst ja auch net jeden Tag Spaghetti^^".


----------



## Murloc92 (25. März 2008)

ich würde mal sagen einfach schlafen oder ? kinder gehören um die Uhrzeit ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (25. März 2008)

Einfach über Tag schlafen xD

Naja, hab auch eben die nacht durchgemacht und geh jetzt zur Arbeit weil ich den ganzen Montag verpennt habe -.-

Und heute abend werd ich dann wieder ohne Probs bis 01.00 oder so vorm Rechner sitzen, man weiß das es schlecht ist, aber es bürgert sich irgendwie ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An für sich, Cola, Eistee etc, nebenbei Musik oder nen guten Film (Den man aber bereits kennen sollte, damit er nicht zuu sehr ablenkt) und dann halt antrainieren das man wenig schlaf braucht, man kann lokcer mit 6 Stunden auskommen :-)


----------



## Pomela (25. März 2008)

Investiert "ihr" auch halb soviel Zeit in euer Privatleben?
Wann habt ihr euch zuletzt gefragt, was kann ich tun, um wach zu bleiben, weil ich lernen muss, weil ich mich für die Schule vorbereiten muss, weil ich Überstunden schieben will, weil ich mehr Bewerbungen schreiben will, weil ich mit Freunden/Familie zusammen sein will?

Sry aber soviel Einsatzbereitschaft für ein Spiel halte ich für krankhaft. Und auch wenn gerade Ferien sind, dann zocke ich halt bis ich müde bin, denn wenn mich das Spiel fesselt, werde ich auch nicht müde und brauche keine Aufputschmittel jedweder Art. Dann geh ich halt pennen, wenn ich mich zu müde fühle...


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> porns oda red bull



find ich gut xD


----------



## Assari (25. März 2008)

Naja bei mir reichen 3 dosen redbull Und lAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEEE Musik!

naja bin ja noch jung


----------



## Nelia (25. März 2008)

Wenn ihr alles tuht nur um wach zu bleiben und um weiter zocken zu können, solltet ihr euch echt so langsam ein par Gedanken machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (25. März 2008)

Also müde werden tu ich net eher unkonzentriert wenns denn nacht um halb zwei auf nach kara geht bis virtel 6 
Da peilt man garnichts mehr und bewegt sich bei Aran nur noch auch wenn man dadurch nen wipe kassiert alle schreien immer nich bewegen habs aber nicht mehr auf die reihe bekommen die Nacht^^
naja aber unsere Heiler waren gut und wir habens  geschaft auch ohne wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alles tuht *nur* um wach zu bleiben und um weiter zocken zu können, solltet ihr euch echt so langsam ein par Gedanken machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, wir müssen eine Lösung finden, mit der wir nebenbei noch fernsehgucken, telefonieren, Wäsche waschen und spülen können!


----------



## Ouna (25. März 2008)

Frage mich auch immer, wie manche Leute die ganze Nacht durchzocken können. Spätestens um 3 muss ich pennen, weil ich sonst vorm PC einpennen würde.


----------



## Arquilis (25. März 2008)

also zu so ner richtig schönen, langen LAN gehört jede menge cola, chips und laute musik. und auch wenn man sich gegenübersitzt. es darf nur über VoIP gesprochen werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feikko (25. März 2008)

redbull redbull.und bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theefrey (25. März 2008)

naja sowas hattmer au ma , nen langen kara raid , so ab 1 war die luft raus.
lösung : wer 2girls1finger oder 2girls1cup kennt , weis wovon ich rede , danach war mann bis um 4 hochgepushed


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (2. April 2008)

Ganz klar: 
RedBull, Kaffee, Musik, und vllt. ne Decke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dunklesapostel (2. April 2008)

Natürlich nur mit dem einzig wahren koffeinhaltigen Kaltgetränks der Welt: Paulander Spezi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seymerbo (2. April 2008)

Bei mir hilft einfahc ne mange Eistee xD


----------



## Gromthar (2. April 2008)

Mir hilft da WoW ausschalten und was anderes tun - schlafen z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was ist bitte im coke drin? ^^

sorry ist aber so...


naja bei mir ist das unterschiedlich, ab und zu gehts ohne (wenn ich raide oder durchzocke ohne pause, ne pause staucht dich erst weg, weil das adrenalin sterben zu können abgebaut wird ^^) und wenn nicht dann eben standart proggie: coke, espresso (hab ne eigene maschine - oh fällt mir ein ich brauch dafür neues pulver^^), schwarzen tee (musst früh anfangen da das teein schwächer als koffein ist und länger zum wirken braucht) oder aber overkill: koffein tabletten (brauch ich auch mal wieder...naja mal sehen wenn morgen wirklich mein PC kommt (sollte er, da heute post streik war und er hätte kommen sollen) dann muss ich für WE einkaufen gehen ^^)

sonst, wenn du nix davon hast, dann mach mucke an (Rock mit E-Gitarre bei mir ^^ also z.B. ACDC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und denk nicht über die uhrzeit nach, denn dann vergisst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hab ich zum ersten mal gemerkt als ich mit meinen leuten 3 wochen in österreich war, tennis spielen und diese wochen keinen PC hatte....kaum daheim hab ich mich eingesperrt und ohne es zu merken 28 h gezockt ^^ (freunde fragten mich schon wann ich umfalle oder ob ich noch oder schon wieder on bin ^^)


mfg LAX


----------



## Waldschurke (28. April 2008)

Ich trinke einfach etwas kaltes bei mir genügt zum besipiel wasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauche kein Coffin zum wachhalten.Ich denke das liegt daran das manche 3 nächte oder 4 gar nicht schlafen dass find ich dann aber tragisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (28. April 2008)

Anti Flag hören / Slipknot und so. Viel Red bull.

Alternativ auch Partybreaks / Remix's von bekannten DJ's =) *Dj CapriZ 4tw*


So long


----------



## Rolandos (29. April 2008)

Komische Frage wieso wachbleiben, wenn ich müde bin vom Spielen, und das Spiel ist das beste Schlafmittel für mich, gehe ich ins Bett.


----------



## Ollivan (29. April 2008)

gaanz viel kaffee^^ un wenn der fernseher nebenher läuft bleib ich eig automatisch wach..


----------



## teroa (29. April 2008)

lieterweise energy drinks (bei mir sinds bis zu 6 liter am tag,,kann aber trotzdem schlafen bin schon fast immun gegen das zeug)


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

Wick Energy Bonbons Davon Drünnt dein kopf aber ^^


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (29. April 2008)

Also zum Wachbleiben brauch ich keine aufputscher in Form von Red Bull, Kaffee oder so bei mir reicht meine Freundin ^^ alle paar stunden ein bisschen Bettgymnastik hält doch jeden wach ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2008)

reine gewohnheitssache^^


----------



## Deathsoull (29. April 2008)

Also ich zock ob werktags oder WE immer bis höchstens 23:30! Samstags oft danach in die disco aber meistens geh ich pennen^^


----------



## Rangekiller (29. April 2008)

cola und alk(zum geschmack) ne ordentliche shisha und en guter kumpel der neben dir sitzt reichen für 24/7^^


----------



## select1 (29. April 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na man gut das in der cola kein Koffein drin ist! -.-


----------



## Sorrow89 (29. April 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm .. ich frag mich ob dir bewusst is das im cola auch Koffein drin ist...

mist da war wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja egal, also ich brauch nur gilden ts zum wachbleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haukii (29. April 2008)

Also Ich hab auch schon 48h am Stück gezockt ohne das ich irgendwelche "Wachmacher" nehmen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Ich hab nur 5 Schachteln KIppen geraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (29. April 2008)

Da ich einerseits eh ein Nachtaktiver mensch bin und andererseits eh nicht viel schlafe reicht mir ab und an nen sekundenschlaf zwischen den einzelnen Mob-puls^^

Dauerzocken bei mir der rekord liegt bei drei tagen und nächten...nich gesund aber...wie soll ich sagen ab der zweiten nacht fühlt sich das hammer an als würdste durch watte wandeln^^


----------



## CelticBastard (29. April 2008)

Wachbleiben? Zieh dir irgendwas in richtung Grindcore rein... Anal Cunt... könnte helfen.
Extrem laute und wiederliche Musik. Und spät Nachts halten dich die Nachbarn mit geklingel auf trapp.
Anbei noch ein paar Neon-Scheinwerfer aufstellen und die Heizung aufdrehen.
Dann eine Kiste RedBull leeren, kann man auch wunderbar mit Schwarzen Tee oder Kaffe mischen.
Falls du einen Hund besitzt, den ab und an mal in den Schenkel kneifen... die Wunden kann man ja mit ein paar Pflaster versorgen.
Wenn das alles nichts hilft... Wasser in den vollen Aschenbecher, bisl mit Kaffeesatz mischen... Ex und Hopp - Hellwach!


----------



## Unas (29. April 2008)

Pfff...

LAN-Partys..
Freitag Abend 10 Uhr bis Sonntag Mittag Zwölf Uhr.
Ohne übermäßige Aufputscher. hin und wieder n red bull und n kaffe rein. Genug Willensstärke, und dann passt das.


----------



## Vollkornbrot (29. April 2008)

ich gehe auf  https://www.beatport.com/de-DE/html/content...tail/1/beatport 

Unter suche "Johan Ilves" eingeben.

Auf den Name klicken. ^^

Dann Bass Pop raussuchen und dann gleich beim ersten oder zweiten Lied rechts neben dem Bild auf das Symbol für die Boxen klicken.

Und natürlich Boxen voll aufdrehen O.o krank.
Am besten Bass noch hochdrehen.


----------



## easylite (29. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> reine gewohnheitssache^^



/signed und ne Sache wie lange man die Tage davor gepennt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (29. April 2008)

PORNOS !! LAUTE MUSIK .. AM BESTEN TECHNO!^^   REDBULL!!

dann schlafst du nie wieder ein .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevv (29. April 2008)

@ wishmaster:
cola kein koffein? ^^

naja ich bleib einfach wach ansonstet schnell in keller, dann bin ich wieder wach
5 grad ftw -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tRyk (29. April 2008)

cola und ab und zu fenster auflassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (29. April 2008)

wenn ich recht gesehen habe ist der TE gerade mal 13  jahre jung.
schlaf ist sehr wichtig für die entwicklung, nicht ingame sondern im RL.
guter tip, geh schlafen.


----------



## Geige (29. April 2008)

also am besten iein energy-drink =)

red bull oda magic-man(is billiger)


----------



## naked92 (29. April 2008)

Ach ja, noch vergessen zu sagen : Trink nicht so viel Red Bull^^ Ich sauf so 3 liter am tag und ich bin IMMMUN [!!!!!] dagegen^^. Es macht mir nichts, ich trinkn red bull und geh dann schlafen xD


Also : Trinkt es nur 1 oder 2 mal in der woche xD


----------



## Antimon (29. April 2008)

Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese, wundert es mich nicht, dass Spieler vorm PC an einen Kreislaufzusammenbruch sterben.

- Koffeintabletten
- Alkohol in rauhen Mengen
- Kaffeepulver mit Honig
- Energiedrinks
- Nebelmaschine mit Stroboskop
- laute Metalmusik
- Pornos
- Cola
- Mit Nadeln sich an der Fußsohle stechen
- Zigaretten
- chemische Drogen
- Augenlider mit Tesafilm nach oben bzw unten kleben
etc


----------



## Zermeran (29. April 2008)

Redbull fürs wachbleiben, hilft aber net viel, wenn man dazu am Abend noch so 1-5 *selbstgedrehte Kräuterzigaretten* raucht.

Da hilft dann auch alles Rednull der Welt nemmer, wenn man breit ist wie ein ochs, wird man eben irgendwann müde :-))

Ich bin auch erst einmal aufm stuhl eingeschlafen...


----------



## Makata (29. April 2008)

> Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese, wundert es mich nicht, dass Spieler vorm PC an einen Kreislaufzusammenbruch sterben.



ja es ist wirklich erschreckend.
vorallem wenn man sich ein wenig durch die profile klickt und das alter ansieht.
macht so noch eine zeit lang weiter und euer körper wird es euch herzlichst danken, wenn ihr ein wenig älter werdet...


----------



## Zermeran (29. April 2008)

Ja, und ein 13jähriger fragt, ob Kaffee reicht!!

Wenn ich mit 13 zu meinen Eltern gesagt hätte, ich will kaffee trinken, die hätten mir eine gegeben.

Wenn ich dann noch dazu gesagt hätte, das es fürs PC-spielen ist, hätten sie mich geköpft :-))


----------



## LiangZhou (29. April 2008)

System of A down und dazwischen Billy Talent hörn :-)

Nadeln an die Fußsohle? Wtf?

Naja ich zock nicht bis spät in die Nacht, ich geh immer schön schlafen :-P


----------



## Ecubeam (29. April 2008)

Solange es mir spaß macht kann ich einfach so "unendlich" lang zocken^^


----------



## localhorst (29. April 2008)

C9H13N

;-)

Ne im Ernst, wenn man müde ist gibts einen Grund und wenn man sich wirklich nicht wachhalten kann ists wohl besser zu schlafen


----------



## Morcan (29. April 2008)

Koffein wirkt bei mir auch netmehr so wirklich. Also lieber ein wenig vorschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber lange wachbleiben tu ich eigentlich nur auf LAN-Partys, da hält die Gesellschaft einen schon wach ^^


----------



## MaddyM (29. April 2008)

*lol*

Na ja zum wachbleiben... da hilft bei mir an sich nur evtl. nen Kaffee und damit ich die lange Nacht schaffe... viele aufeinanderfolgende Hero-Inis... bloss net ausruhen, das macht müde ^^

Zu viel Alk (in Form von Bier/Havanna etc.) könnte dann dazu führen, dass man einfach auf dem Stuhl mitten inner Ini einpennt und 10 min. später durch Gekreische im TS geweckt wird und sich wundert warum der Char dauerhaft gegen ne Wand rennt...

Oder man hält sich nach übermäßigem Genuss des Gerstensaftes und schon 4 gespielten Inis für den Tank und hüpft in ne Mobgruppe mit *frostnova* *AE* *AE*--- tot... und der darauffolgenden Aussage 

"Verdammd wo warn der Heal?!"

Und neeeeeein mir ist das nie passiert

PS: als 13jähriger hab ich Kaffee gehasst... wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen das Zeug zu trinken *brrrrr* in dem Alter sollte man doch eher pennen gehen wenn man müd is...


----------



## Equ (29. April 2008)

-Freundin  (Brauchst jemanden der dich wieder aufweckt falls du für 5 Minuten einnickst) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Mucke   (Am besten mit nem 5.1 System :>)
-Zigaretten ( Rot Händle... mit denen schläfst du garantiert nicht ein)
-Trinken..
   -Eistee (Deine blase wird jede 10 Minuten voll und du musst pissen)
   -Redbull (Das Gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
   -Jim Beam (Hilft am besten ^^)
-Fernseh als Abwechslung (Porns etc.
-Viel Essen damit man oft scheißen gehen muss ( hält einen auf trab weil is ja bissel anstrengend XDDDD)


Joa 52 Stunden wachgeblieben...
danach erstmal 16 stunden geschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nélu (29. April 2008)

Dann meld ich mich mal zu Wort ^^

bei mir wirken Kaffee und RedBull nicht mehr - Kaffee weiss ich nicht warum, gegen RedBull hingegen bin ich abgehärtet.
Wie schaffe ich es dann wach zu bleiben? Gar nicht! Wenn ich unbedingt pennen muss, dann mach ich das auch, denn Müdigkeit ist ein "Alarmzeichen" des Körpers, dass Energie fehlt (die man nicht nur mit Nahrung wiederbekommt!).

Und wenn es doch mal sein muss (an ner LAN), dann halten mich die Kumpels wach, die Tüten die alle 5 Minuten bei mir halt machen oder die stickige Luft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wieso wollt ihr überhaupt ums Verrecken wach bleiben, um zu zocken? Verpasst ihr was? Also ich persönlich finde ne ordentliche Mütze voll Schlaf um einiges geiler, als wenn ich während der ganzen Nacht Gnome malträtiere... jedem das seine!


----------



## Makata (29. April 2008)

> bei mir wirken Kaffee und RedBull nicht mehr - Kaffee weiss ich nicht warum, gegen RedBull hingegen bin ich abgehärtet.



weil kaffee auch nach dem "dimishing return" prinzip funktioniert. umso mehr man trinkt umso mehr braucht man um zukünftig die selbe wirkung zu erzielen.

und ja auch kaffee in groben mengen ist ungesund!


----------



## Nélu (29. April 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> weil kaffee auch nach dem "dimishing return" prinzip funktioniert. umso mehr man trinkt umso mehr braucht man um zukünftig die selbe wirkung zu erzielen.
> 
> und ja auch kaffee in groben mengen ist ungesund!



Joa das stimmt, nur ich trinke wirklich SELTEN Kaffee, so dass dieser Effekt keine Wirkung auf mich haben sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich merk schlicht und einfach nichts .


----------



## Black Muffin (29. April 2008)

Ich esse indisches Fladenbrot! Himmlisches Gebäck!


----------



## Makata (29. April 2008)

> Joa das stimmt, nur ich trinke wirklich SELTEN Kaffee, so dass dieser Effekt keine Wirkung auf mich haben sollte top.gif ich merk schlicht und einfach nichts



ist halt wie bei vielen anderen dingen, manche merken es stärker manche gar nicht. kommt auf deinen körper drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh00ter (29. April 2008)

Wachbleiben ist meiner Meinung nach reine Gewohnheitssache.. Ich hab meine Suchtizeiten als WoW-Spieler zwar hintermir in denen ich immer bis früh morgens vorm PC saß, aber selbst wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr so lange WoW spiele, kann ich ohne Probleme lange auf bleiben (ohne Kaffee und sonstige Hilfsmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aysen (29. April 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch im Cola ist reichlich Koffeein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (29. April 2008)

ähm gehts noch? @ TE: wenn du tot müde bist und schlafen willst dann geh halt nach dem raid ins bett. ich denke nicht, dass deine Gilde völlig empört ist wenn du zu müde bist um die ganze Nacht durchzuzocken. 
Ich bin beim Heilen in DK mal kurz weggenickt und wir sind gewpit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hab dann gesagt ich hatte lagg. Also man sollte nich noch in ne ini gehen wenn man schon fasrt mit dem Kopf auf der Tischplatte liegt, wenn man schon drin ist und es ewig dauert und so Sachen, dann muss man natürlich sehen wie man das ganze halbwegs vernünftig zu nem Ende bringt.
Der Mensch ist eh nicht leistungsfähig wenn der Körper tot müde ist und nach Schlaf schreit. Kaffee bringt wenn überhaupt nur kurzzeitig was. Wenn man wachbleiben muss weil einem eine Reise bevorsteht oder man eine Prüfung hat und unbedingt noch lernen will (wobei das auch Schwachsinn ist) oder ka was noch, dann helfen kurze Ruhepasue von 20-30min. Und... ja genau wie mein Vorposter bereits erwähnte, es ist auch Gewohnheitssache. Man kann sich selber schnell einen Tagesrythmus der von Mittags um eins bis morgens um 5 geht aneignen. Was aber natürlich nicht geht wenn man arbeitet, zur Schule geht oder überhaupt täglich irgendwo hin muss (außer man ist Schichtarbeiter und hat Spätschicht..... wobei man auch da nicht bis 12 Uhr pennen kann..... naja egal ihr wisst schon wie ich das mein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG


----------



## Depak (29. April 2008)

jahrelange übung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

naja is halt so wie man es nimmt ^^ wenn man ein paar stunden davor schwimmen war und dann einen raid hat ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dann biste müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also wie schon ma gesagt ich WICK ENERGY das hilf und wenn du dann im TS bist 


Du wirst gebannt weil du laberst wie ein wasserfall


----------



## Globox (29. April 2008)

ich weiß ja nicht, wie es euch geht, aber mir macht wow keinen spass mehr, wenn ich müde bin
=)


----------



## Strikêr°us (29. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Literweise RedBull. Davon muss man nämlich pinkeln wie n Elefant und da man dann immer aufstehn muss, bringts den Kreislauf in Schwung für die nächsten 20-40 Minuten *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geile taktik ^^


----------



## 13101987 (29. April 2008)

Also,wenn ich lange wachbleibe(am we wird das schonmal bis 8 morgens und um 13 uhr gehts weiter) zieh ich mir immer schönen speedcore rein(dabei schläft keiner ein^^[ techno mit 250 bässen die minute grenze gibt es net^^] und literweise wasser oder bull.


----------



## Baddream (29. April 2008)

Also was ich hier so lese xD Mein Rekord zocken war bis 6 Uhr Morgens hab dann aber auch bis Nachmittag gepennt. Übertreibt es nicht, teilt euch die Zeit, in der ihr wach seid lieber besser ein, dann könnt ihr auch konzentrierter zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persönlich hasse das Gefühl um 4 Uhr Morgens immer noch davor zu hocken und dann mit Kopfweh total schlaff 2 Meter weiter ins (meist ungemachte) Bett zu fallen.


----------



## nerlon (29. April 2008)

Arbeite Wechselschicht, bin im dauertraining.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (29. April 2008)

dadurch das meine gruppe relativ spät kara bzw gruul startet trink ich meistens nebenbei n redbull^^ reicht aus


----------



## Ghrodan (29. April 2008)

Entscheidend ist doch auch wann man anfämgt zu spielen. Ich spiele eif immer bis 9.00 Uhr morgens, jedoch schlafe ich nachmittags und fange erst ca. 0.00 Uhr an zu spielen. Wenn es einem nicht möglich ist tagsüber zu schlafen, sollte man sich besser Gilden/Raidgruppen suchen, die nicht erst nachts anfangen loszulegen.

MfG, Goethe


----------



## Sorec (29. April 2008)

Red Bull und gute mukke ^^


----------



## skafds (29. April 2008)

MEin Rezept ist headset auf und mucke laut dann bleibt man immer fit


----------



## Madmaxx666 (29. April 2008)

Ich würd Kaffee nehmen, sonst nix. Aber ich persönlich geh halt ins Bett, wenns not tut^^ Langes Powergaming pack ich net :-)


----------



## donnerdrache (29. April 2008)

sorry ^^

aber hallooooooo koffeintabletten? alkohol??? 

ihr seid schon in einer anderen welt oder? ihr wisst noch das es hierbei um ein GAME geht?? lol noch nich einmal wenn ich feiern gehe würde ich nur auf die IDEE kommen irgendwelche pillen zu nehmen!!!

Ich meine bissl was trinken am we ist ja klar das macht man mal oder mit freunden nen bierschen am abend aber doch nich um zu ZOCKEN lol!

ich weiß viele denken jetzt wasn mit dem los aber nur mal so ich liebe wow auch aber ich habe auch noch nen real life und ne ausbildung bzw 3 und das geht vor allem vor!

vieleicht denkt der ein oder andere ja mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lieben gruß an alle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (29. April 2008)

Nerio schrieb:


> für mich ist es am Besten Musik zu hören irgendwas schnelles wie z.B. Punkrock oder Metall



guter Techno hilft bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und sonst kaffee, red bull etc...

das mit dem alkohol würd ich nich empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir funkts zum. nich, da schlaf ich noch eher ein!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (29. April 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch auch wann man anfämgt zu spielen. Ich spiele eif immer bis 9.00 Uhr morgens, jedoch schlafe ich nachmittags und fange erst ca. 0.00 Uhr an zu spielen. Wenn es einem nicht möglich ist tagsüber zu schlafen, sollte man sich besser Gilden/Raidgruppen suchen, die nicht erst nachts anfangen loszulegen.
> 
> MfG, Goethe



normale Menschen gehen tagsüber arbeiten, oder in die schule.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wenn man die nacht durchzocken will, muß man einfach gut ausgeschlafen sein, dann isses kein problem.
und wenn ich müde bin geh ich schlafen und versuch nicht mich wach zu halten.


----------



## Manolar (29. April 2008)

donnerdrache schrieb:


> sorry ^^
> 
> aber hallooooooo koffeintabletten? alkohol???
> 
> ...



du hast vollkommen recht: nicht das RL vernächlässigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer sich über Donnerdraches Post aufregt sollte mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halari (29. April 2008)

Uhren aus dem zimmer nehmen und komplett abdunkeln. dann vergisst du die Zeit xD


----------



## Manolar (29. April 2008)

Halari schrieb:


> Uhren aus dem zimmer nehmen und komplett abdunkeln. dann vergisst du die Zeit xD



...und schläfst ein weil es so dunkel ist (?)


----------



## Shamozz (29. April 2008)

Back 2 Topic:


KKKED&S!

KolaKaffeeKoksEnerDrinks&Schokolade.



Koks war n Witz.


Speed ist besser 

Hammer! Ich habe gleich 2 mal n Witz gemacht in nur 1 Post!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

THX 4 DELTE.ME


----------



## REM0RiA (29. April 2008)

ganz einfach...

kippen, redbull und chips... evtl noch ein eimer unterm tisch, damit man zum pinkeln nich aufstehen muss ^^

musik gehört auch dazu... einfach rnd playlist, ist von allem was dabei ^^


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (29. April 2008)

Mh...
Wie bleibe ich wach?
Ich konnte lange Zeit Nachts eben einfach nicht schlafen. Dann geht das. Schlafprobleme anschaffen.
Nee das ist natürlich quatsch. Das ist nämlich scheiße.
Die Schlafprobleme hab ich nämlich durch zu übermäßigen genuß von solchen Wachmachern wie Red Bull bekommen. Das kriegt man kaum weg. Hat ewig gedauert bis ich nen gescheiten Rhythmus drin hatte und bis heute verfalle ich immer mal wieder in dieses nächtliche Wachbleiben wider willen. Was angesichts von frühem Aufstehen aufgrund einer Schulung nicht gut ist. Zudem habe ich meist am selben Tag noch Abenschule und ich bin Nachmittags dann so dermaßen müde, das ich nix gebacken krieg.
Daher:
Schlafen ist immer wichtiger als zocken!
Im Urlaub oder an Wochenenden mal nen Abend länger wachbleiben kann man mal machen, sollte es aber nicht übertreiben.

Gruß,
Dirrty a.k.a Anubris, Der Mithrilorden


----------



## Manolar (29. April 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Back 2 Topic:
> KKKED&S!
> 
> KolaKaffeeKoksEnerDrinks&Schokolade.
> ...



wow...du bist der Beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (29. April 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> wow...du bist der Beste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja... mal ne runde "Tipps" geben is immer gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (29. April 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Naja... mal ne runde "Tipps" geben is immer gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe dich!


----------



## Shamozz (29. April 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich!




Danke, aber stell dich an.

Du hast die Nummer 468. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (29. April 2008)

REM0RiA schrieb:


> ganz einfach...
> evtl noch ein eimer unterm tisch, damit man zum pinkeln nich aufstehen muss ^^



ähh das meinst du doch nicht mehr zum glück hab ich nee gilde die nach jedem boss nee 10 min ütige pnkel pause einlegt aber back to topic ich brauch eigentlich nichts ( langes traning xD ) aber auf lan müssen schomal cola und red bull herhalten...


----------



## it's magic (29. April 2008)

> 1/2 Kiste Bier, 2 Flaschen Cola & das Gilden TS reichen aus
> 
> Wer bitte brauch Koffein etc zum wachbleiben, NOOBS



man munkelt in cola is koffein oO


----------



## Traklar (29. April 2008)

Bin ein Nachtmensch. Komm vor 3 Uhr nicht ins Bett und sofern ich nicht früher raus muss, nicht vor 10 Uhr aus dem Bett.


----------



## Shamozz (29. April 2008)

Man munckelt Koffein ist in Kola, Kaffee, Energy Drinks, etc.


Na ja.......    



.....KKED&S!


----------



## MacJunkie79 (29. April 2008)

Für ein Spiel wach bleiben und sich die Gesundheit ruinieren? Leute, Leute, Leute geht ins Bett wenn es Euer Körper will. Dann lebt ihr länger und könnt bis ins hohe Alter Marken und Blümchen farmen.


----------



## Isson (29. April 2008)

ganz einfah : man nehme 1-4 gute Kumples, läd die ein zu ner LAN, und besorg sich genug alkohol, energy drinks und kaffee. Hört laut Musik und hat spass zusammen.

Bei mir is eh so, wenn cih mal wach bin werd ich zwar manchmal müde, kann aber ansonsten ohne Probleme 3 Tage mehr doer weniger durchmachn (mit so 2 H schlaf zwischen  drin)


----------



## Shamozz (29. April 2008)

Also: 

Wenn jemand für ne Party lange aufbleibt, kann man das auch für WoW, GW, Everquest II, etc.


Als Mimimimimimi, cheese zum whine, milch zum keks, butter aufs brot, ketchup auf die pommes, butter auf die fische, etc.



P.S.:
Lieber bis 2 Zocken als bis 4 besoffen in einer Ecke hängen.


----------



## Ungi (30. April 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Wenn jemand für ne Party lange aufbleibt, kann man das auch für WoW, GW, Everquest II, etc.
> Als Mimimimimimi, cheese zum whine, milch zum keks, butter aufs brot, ketchup auf die pommes, butter auf die fische, etc.
> ...




maybe weil du hässlich bist und deswegen lieber vor dem pc hängst ;D?


----------



## Sierrax (30. April 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> maybe weil du hässlich bist und deswegen lieber vor dem pc hängst ;D?



lol

Ungi 1:0 Shamozz

____
Back to Topic

Ich bin sowieso ein Nachtmensch - wenn ich freihabe, schlafe ich bis in den Nachmittag hinaus, dann bin ich entweder mit freunden unterwegs, oder zocke mal durch bis nächsten Tag 10 uhr vormittags oder so...

ohne Aufputschmittel - wasser reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (30. April 2008)

Ne, also ich bin da der reinste Drogenschlund, kipp mir pro Nacht gute 20l Vodka rein und mach so gute 8 Tage durch. Tagsüber dann ein bißerl Gras um runterzukommen, aber ansonten um wach zu bleiben schmeiss ich mir jedes noch so erdenkliche Medikament oder spritze mir jede noch so verdammte Spritze um auch nur jaaaa keine Minute in der WoW zu verpassen. Ich schotte mein Zimmer auch immer 8Tage am Stück komplett von der Außenwelt ab, also hermetisch, luftdicht, lichtdicht und sauerstoffdicht und verdrahte mich intravenös mit dem Rechner um auch das richtige Gamefeeling zu kriegen, muss schon sein. Und meine Körpereigenen Gase produzieren den nötigen Strom.
(Ironie off)


----------



## Kirna (30. April 2008)

Es is ganz einfach lange wach zu bleiben wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat. 
Dein Körper hat halt ein Verlangen nach Schlaf, das musst du befriedigen, aber wenn du regelmäßig lange wachbleibst kannst du den Zeitpunkt wann du schlaf brauchst halt verschieben.
es gibt halt leute die Zoggen bis 4-5uhr morgens (jaa hab ich auch mal ne weile gemacht) und die pennen dann dafür bis 14uhr oder so ^^. dann gibts auch leute die gehen u, 22uhr hundemüde ins bett, dafür sind die dann schon um 8 hoch und fit,aber es gibt keinen der bis 4 zoggt, bis 8 schläft und dann richtig fit is.

Koffein energy drinks bla, bleib einfach mal 2 Tage lang lange wach, dann merkste schon selbst dass du später müde wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. April 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ne, also ich bin da der reinste Drogenschlund, kipp mir pro Nacht gute 20l Vodka rein und mach so gute 8 Tage durch. Tagsüber dann ein bißerl Gras um runterzukommen, aber ansonten um wach zu bleiben schmeiss ich mir jedes noch so erdenkliche Medikament oder spritze mir jede noch so verdammte Spritze um auch nur jaaaa keine Minute in der WoW zu verpassen. Ich schotte mein Zimmer auch immer 8Tage am Stück komplett von der Außenwelt ab, also hermetisch, luftdicht, lichtdicht und sauerstoffdicht und verdrahte mich intravenös mit dem Rechner um auch das richtige Gamefeeling zu kriegen, muss schon sein. Und meine Körpereigenen Gase produzieren den nötigen Strom.
> (Ironie off)



cool/kuhl/cul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(/ironie whatever)


----------



## Genomchen (30. April 2008)

Das weiß ich auch. Marines haben gelernt, in nem 4-Stunden Takt zu agieren. Das dürfen sie aber auch nur über nen begrenzten Zeitraum machen, weil das sonst ungesund für den Körper wird. Der Körper braucht einfach seinen bestimmten Schlaf und den holt er sich auch. Denn wenn ich mich nicht irre holt der Körper den versäumten Schlaf nach, würde heißen - in meinem Fall - dass ich allein für eine Nacht durchmachen, plus nächsten Tag wachbleiben und dann regulär ins Bett gehen im Anschluss gute 14-16 Stunden Schlaf brauch und das ist auch so, in meinem Fall. Also abgesehen, dass es bestimmt nicht gut für den Körper ist so lang wachzubleiben (allein weil ihm die Regerationsphase fehlt, auch wenn sie dann eben um drei Tage nach hinten verschiebt wird oder eben deshalb), ist es Scheisse 2/3 eines wertvollen Tages mit pennen zu verbringen.

@Cyrus_the_Virus
coole Sig^^


----------



## Fall in the depth (3. Mai 2008)

Warum sollte man wachbleiben ?
Schlafen ist toll x33 !!^^


----------



## fabdiem (3. Mai 2008)

also wenn ich ma aufbleiben will dann kann mein nachbar aufer lan sich vor redbull-geschossen nicht mehr retten

RED-BULL AN DIE MACHT!!!


----------



## Guibärchen (3. Mai 2008)

Instand Kaffee Pulver fein zerstäuben und 1:2 mit Honig vermischen!!!
derbe imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(kein witz habs probiert)


----------



## Damionrae (3. Mai 2008)

Also ich bleib mit dem wach: Activice  das ist 1000 x gesünder als Red bull, welches der Körper erst in 3 Jahren abgebaut hat. Reicht n Monat, wenn ich Pech hab nur n halben.....


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Also ich benutz Kippen und Kaffee funzt gut. Was auch gut kommt aber halt ekelig ist: zitronensaft pur das ist so sauer das macht wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (3. Mai 2008)

ich habe 2 methoden 
methode 1 : ich nehm kaffe cola und gute laune (wobei die sehr schwer zu besorgen ist...)
methode 2 : ich gehe teamspeak on und sage meinen gilden kumpels das wenn ich 15 mins nichts sage ins mikro brüllen sollen wenn ich vorher nich gesagt habe das ich afk geh (is echt so ohne scheiss!)


----------



## Randy Orton (3. Mai 2008)

ich hol mir die active bonbons von wick, 3-4 von denen un dan einfach immer weiterzocken dann passt dat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeirona (3. Mai 2008)

Boar wie krank ist das denn 24 std aufbleiben,hab ihr nichts besseres zu tun als zu zocken?!


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Teilweise ned^^


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Außerdem kann man auch 24 Stunden aufbleiben und was anderes machen als zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragile (3. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab meinen ganz eigenen weg gefunden ich esse einfach 1-2 Erdbeeren dann fängt es zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger so krass an zu jucken dass ich sogar wenn ich wollte nicht einschlafen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Ragi


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Ragile schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen ganz eigenen weg gefunden ich esse einfach 1-2 Erdbeeren dann fängt es zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger so krass an zu jucken dass ich sogar wenn ich wollte nicht einschlafen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok das ist die Allergikervariante zu Coffein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotch (3. Mai 2008)

Ich muss meist nur meinen Kopf halten, damit der nicht auf die Tastatur knallt, die Augen kann ich meist ziemlich gut aufhalten ^^
Aber Gott sei dank sind die Zeiten wo ich bis 4 Uhr morgens oder so spiel vorbei *mhh*


----------



## Ronas (3. Mai 2008)

Ich kann das auch ohne irgendwelche hilfsmittel...

Außer auf Lans aber da reicht ne palette red bull,ne kiste bier und viel gute laune =)


----------



## Dragull (3. Mai 2008)

ALSO bei mir ist wach belieben kein thema bin schichtarbeiten da lernt man das schnell


----------



## NarYethz (3. Mai 2008)

wenn ich mal (meist auf lans mit freunden) 2-3Tage am stück wachbleib hilft cola und v.a. beschäftigung etwas.. wenn man nix mehr zu tun hat oder nur i-welche lästigen wiederholungen (falls man gerade nicht wow spielt) anschaut, dann wird man schnell wach, weil einfach das hirrn auf passiv stellt, soweit sollte es niemals kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten helfen u.a. gegen diese problem: RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (3. Mai 2008)

So da lass ich mal ein paar insider los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn du es echt durchziehen willst aka 2 - 3 Tage  Wach dann hilft am besten : 
COFFEINUM N 0,2 g Tabletten die kannst du dir für 2 - 4 &#8364; in einer apothekekaufen. Du solltest die aber echt mit vorsicht geniesen. Nur 1x bis Maximal 2x am Tag nehmen. 

Was auch gut is aber teuer : 
BUERLECITHIN fluessig das kostet so von 20 - 25 &#8364; is aber noch besser wie COFFEINUM N. Davon brauchst du nur 3 - 4 große Esslöffel und ab gehts. Damit bist du rund 2 - 3 Tage wach. 
Aber bitte pass auf. Ich will dir nur Tipps geben und dich nicht dazu überreden sowas zu nehmen. 
Wenn du es mal durchziehen willst dann am besten immer viel Wasser bereitstellen ! 

hf :>

p.s: Kaffe ö.Ä ( RedBull ) danach auf keinen Fall nehmen. Kann zum Herzrasen führen. Und immer schön essen und Trinken nie vergessen!


----------



## Pipopati (3. Mai 2008)

Hardcore volllll aufdrehn und mit Red Bull und Kaffee ordentlich nachwürzen


----------



## Bornkiller (3. Mai 2008)

Kokain ist auch ne möglichkeit aber würd ich nicht empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pipopati (3. Mai 2008)

A guads Speckal fürs nexte Streckal


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Mai 2008)

Kaffee. In rauen Mengen.

Wobei ich Informatiker (bzw. angehender) bin und ich eh schon mehr Kaffee zu mir nehme als andere Leute Wasser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (3. Mai 2008)

Meine Favoriten:
Red Bull  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vanilla Coke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe immer ein paar parat ^^


----------



## sindi (3. Mai 2008)

bis 8uhr morgens gehts ohne nichts ab dann muss was starkes rein ^^
Einfach ein paar rauchen und musik hören.
Spiele fast jeden tag bis 3uhr morgens xD


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Mai 2008)

Am besten du machst gleich mal die 4 Stereoanlgane, die du um dich herum aufgebaut hast an.
Ich schlage eine Hardcore Kombination von Slayer, CoB, In Flames und Eisregen vor.
Maximala Lautstärke, am besten noch Hintergrundmusik von WoW mitm Head-Set, und der
Lärmpegel dürfte Stimmen. Ich hoffe du hast keine Untermieter^^

Andererseits kann man noch Trance laufen lassen, aber nimm nicht Tjesto, der ist so eintönig da schläfste 
nur schneller mit ein^^

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Mai 2008)

Bier & Kippen, aber vorallem VIEL ESSEN.
Das regt den Kreislauf an, vor allem viel Süßzeugs, aber am besten Abwechslung.
So ne Tafel Schokolade die Stunde, hier & da n Stückchen kalte pizza oder nudeln.
Dazu dann noch das Tabakk Ethanol gemisch und man ist Unsterblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das alles braucht dann natürlich noch n TS + gute Laune und n paar gesprächsthemen
und vor allem den Willen wach zu bleiben dann gehts auch ohne Hilfsmittel (zum. 2tage lang)....


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (3. Mai 2008)

ich brauche keine mittel um wach zu bleiben, ist eigentlich gewöhnheit auserdem trinke ich statt alkohol oder kaffe einfach viel cola das schmeckt halt besser und hilft auch wach zu bleiben


----------



## Hendric (3. Mai 2008)

Also ich bleib mit meinem Kollegen am Wochennende mal länger auf. Wir haben gegen 6 Uhr Nachmittags angefangen und um halb 9 morgens den PC erschöpft runtergefahren. Am ende macht es keinen Spass mehr und man quält sich nur noch. nich zu empfehlen...
Leider hab ich mir angewöhnt auc hin der Zoche in der Arbeitszeit teilweise bis 2 uhr nachts aufzubleiben.
Hab mir erstmal vorgenommen nur bis 1 zu machen und dann runterzufahren. bis jez gehts. Is aber trotzdem Sch****


----------



## Hendric (3. Mai 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Also ich bleib mit meinem Kollegen am Wochennende mal länger auf. Wir haben gegen 6 Uhr Nachmittags angefangen und um halb 9 morgens den PC erschöpft runtergefahren. Am ende macht es keinen Spass mehr und man quält sich nur noch. nich zu empfehlen...
> Leider hab ich mir angewöhnt auc hin der Zoche in der Arbeitszeit teilweise bis 2 uhr nachts aufzubleiben.
> Hab mir erstmal vorgenommen nur bis 1 zu machen und dann runterzufahren. bis jez gehts. Is aber trotzdem Sch****



 Ohne Red bull oder son Kram - Nur hier und da ma ne Cola


----------



## lixl (3. Mai 2008)

ich drinke Pepsi wie en blöder


----------



## Damionrae (3. Mai 2008)

Ihr mit eurem Redbull und Kaffee, da bleib ich lieber bei dem:   Activice . Das gibt Power und ist gleich gesund. Müßt ihr halt wissen, mit eurem Red Bull und so. Viel Spaß beim Red Bull trinken. Und  Prost!!!!

Immer Kopf schütteln muß, wie man das nur trinken kann!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cola hilft auch net und ist auch net gesund...


----------



## Kamiya (3. Mai 2008)

Trinken....Kästenweise Trinken. Vorzugsweise Mineralwasser. Aber ich nehm auch was grad so da ist. Energy Drinks, Alkohol, Milch oder Zitronensaft. Nur an Kaffe bekommt mich keiner ran. 
Hauptsache die Blase zwingt einen irgendwie wach zubleiben. Zur Abwechslung mal ne Pizza in Ofen schieben. 
Nebenbei fernsehn schauen und sich die um 2:30Uhr die wiederholung von dem bereits gesehenen 20.15Uhr Film anschauen und versuchen die Puzzle um die verpassten Szenen zu lösen. 
Oftmals surfe ich dann auch bissl blöd im Internet rum und suche nach Sachen auf die ich im Normalfall nicht kommen würde. Dann nach bin ich auch wieder etwas munter. 
Nur doof, wenn das alles nicht hilft und man beim Sammeln vor Drek'thar doch einpennt. -.-
Keine Ahnung wie lang ich weggetreten war, auf jedenfall stand nen AFK über mir, als ich wieder zu mir kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magisto (3. Mai 2008)

Also interessant das ich das grade lese^^ war heute wieder sone Nacht bzw gestern... bin in dem moment wo ich das schreibe seit 39 wach und zwar ohne sekundenschlaf bzw Mikroschlafepisoden.... haben nur WoW und css gezockt und ich muss sagen mir gehts ziemlich gut ^^.
das längste was ich geschafft habe waren 52 stunden danach hatte ich einfach kein bock mehr... aber nächste woche will ich mein eigenen rekord aufstellen von freitag bis montag sprich 4Tage (96 stunden) hab das auch schon mit meinem hausarzt abgesprochen xD und er hat mir sogar seinen segen gegeben ... naja lange geschichte egal.
Wenn man gut konzentriert bleibt und sich deutlich macht das es die Seele/der Geist ist der schlaf braucht und eben nicht der körper dann geht das auch ... natürlich ist dann wichtige ernährung wichtig und man sollte negative reizen vermeiden... bin mal gespannt ob ich das schaffe find sowas klasse sich selber mal zu testen ^^ 
Und Btw .... mein WoW char wird sich dann auch freuen xD
Mfg Magisto


----------



## Kamiya (3. Mai 2008)

Hm...fällt mir auch grad noch so ein. Schon nen paar Jährchen her, aber hatte mal von ner Frau gehört ( ca 100Jahre, +/- 5Jahre ), die soll nur 30-60 Minuten am Tag geschlafen haben. Und das in dem Alter!! Also da sollten doch so ein/zwei Nächte für junge Leutens kein Problem sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (3. Mai 2008)

Kamiya schrieb:


> Hm...fällt mir auch grad noch so ein. Schon nen paar Jährchen her, aber hatte mal von ner Frau gehört ( ca 100Jahre, +/- 5Jahre ), die soll nur 30-60 Minuten am Tag geschlafen haben. Und das in dem Alter!! Also da sollten doch so ein/zwei Nächte für junge Leutens kein Problem sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die hat bestimmt aller 5 minuten 30- 60 Minuten geschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aluria (3. Mai 2008)

Eine Kalte Dusche und ein netten Ts Gesprächs Partner/in  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex-www (3. Mai 2008)

Denn leuten sagen das sie total krank sind so spät noch zu spielen und einfach pc ausmachen und ne runde pennen xD
oder versuchen sich mit i-welchen getränken wie z.b kaffe etc. die einen wach halten die zeit zu überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. ich fang ne ein kara marken run um 12 uhr nachts an xD


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (3. Mai 2008)

Wegen den ''Powermentos'' da ... 

Guck nur das du nebenbei nicht zuviel Bier getrunken hast und dabei so eine Rolle aus ''versehen'' in deine Colafalsche kippst! xD
Obwohl, dann bist du zu 100% wach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrlen (3. Mai 2008)

*g*

Danke für den Thread.

Ich wollte immer schonmal wissen, wie meine Mitspieler sich so am PC verhalten.

Saufen, Rauchen, Verstümmeln sich, Drehen Rock/Metall Musik bis zum Anschlag auf, Stellen sich irgendwelche Eimer hin^^

Ich kann mir das richtig Lebhaft vorstellen


----------



## Filbert (4. Mai 2008)

Da ich eh viel zu viel Kaffee trink mach ich das nachts auch so. Schlafen geh ich, wenn ich müde bin. Die beste Möglichkeit wach zu bleiben ist Spaß. Auch im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

